# Golden wins Coastal Bend FT OPEN



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

WOOOHOOO!!! Love those Topbrass dogs


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

go fluffies!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo go team gold!


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

*Good going Flash!*

Let's hear it for hunting goldens.


----------

